# Hap 'lutea' crossbar Yala Swamp



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, i am looking for confirmation on these fish 

















Under the impression they are Hap 'lutea' crossbar Yala Swamp ?
I may have to update pics as they settle in and show more colour


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I would definately try to get pics with them displaying color. Victorians are tough to tell for certain which exact species with their dull colors showing. My kyoga flamebacks for example would be next to impossible to tell the difference from an SP.44 when they arent displaying.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi this fish looks alike Mbipia lutea, but some observations has to be made to be sure, as looking at the dental pattern, the morphological characteristics to be really sure we deal with a Mbipia species. The Yala swamp is not a rocky aera, Mbipia are strictly infeoded to rocks so that makes me doubt but if the body measurments fit into the Mbipia lutea species then it is this species.
xris


----------

